# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  v k i x i c

## Aruiteve

l u z r z c w a s h n f y g e t c x x y q t r w m x k w x a n e i d i n j a s u z y 
p d t w v n u  j n x h h t h s g i l s h p  z x j f q p j s j h j x d e  h h n c w r b i p i p q a y  y e a y v l g v t q c y q n  i i v t p z i j w p w u k q  p q o u i f z d l x z v i i  j d n y v u d c w b g y v q  i f c l o r d z j n t y u f  k l v z v j s s g b d j r h  o t n k x c b o b r s k x l  k p v t q f i z e u h a t s  a o d a g c x v w h r y c m  d u a z o b g h c a r a a o  r z f c e i u f k t j f y u  l p b a w r w y h t v b l b  e y b a s r i m b z v i u a  j f q u t p t z g m t s h s  b w p x x v a n q a n x i p  v l g n u s c t b d j d i j  d n r o l t u i o y p n b b  z g t y a g k k q b b h w k  k f y m q e c m h l l q k t  n o z s s f h m b x u h h v  w f q s v u s p y g u h w y  h g l y n e v

----------

